

Google 'outraged' at alleged NSA hacking - callum85
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24751821

======
devx
Good. So what are they going to do about it?

1) join StopWatching.us and start lobbying Congress for real anti-NSA reforms,
while creating big public campaigns about it, like they did for SOPA and the
ITU reunion

2) start adopting ultra-secure and privacy-oriented end-to-end encryption
protocols, while creating and supporting others: DarkMail, OTR, ZRTP, CurveCP,
etc

3) Start finding ways in which their business doesn't depend so much on user
tracking, because, ultimately, as long as that's their main business model,
they'll never truly be a user's friend, when it comes to security, and all of
their permanent data collection just makes them huge targets for spying
agencies.

So they really need to think long and hard about this, and rethink the whole
thing. Because even if we have some reforms now, NSA or others like them will
_never_ stop trying to hack them, and get the data from them. Make that their
next big "moonshot" project.

So will Google do any of these, or will they just remain at the "outraged"
stage?

